# Rattlesnake at Paulding Forest WMA



## Dyrewulf (Aug 20, 2013)

I took out a rattlesnake Sunday off of Supper Club Road in Paulding Forest WMA.

2.5 - 3' long, I'm glad it's cold out, because I nearly stepped on it in the middle of the trail.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 20, 2013)

Buy a better pair of glasses and be careful. LOL


----------



## blt152 (Aug 20, 2013)

It has to be real cold out to make them stay denned. I am originally from Ohio and have encountered timber rattlers in Pennsylvania's Allegheny Forest in October during archery season. 40's at night and maybe 70 in daytime up there and you will run into one. They tend to hang in the sunny areas and any rock exposed to daytime sun is a magnet to them. I was warned by locals when I lived and hunted in Alabama if you encounter active insects it is warm enough for snakes to be out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 20, 2013)

Dyrewulf said:


> I took out a rattlesnake Sunday off of Supper Club Road in *Paulding Forest WMA*.
> 
> 2.5 - 3' long, I'm glad it's cold out, because I nearly stepped on it in the middle of the trail.
> 
> ...



Glad ya'll saw it before problems arose or before anyone stepped on it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2013)

Doesn`t matter what time of the year it is down here. Even if it drops down below freezing at night, they`ll come out to sun in the middle of the day. I`ve seen em crawling around in 44 degree weather.

Always, watch where you put your feet.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 20, 2013)

blt152 said:


> It has to be real cold out to make them stay denned. I am originally from Ohio and have encountered timber rattlers in Pennsylvania's Allegheny Forest in October during archery season. 40's at night and maybe 70 in daytime up there and you will run into one. They tend to hang in the sunny areas and any rock exposed to daytime sun is a magnet to them. I was warned by locals when I lived and hunted in Alabama if you encounter active insects it is warm enough for snakes to be out.



I know the feeling - I'm from NE Ohio originally (and I was part of the 1976 Rattlesnake Roundup in Pennsylvania. I was SIX, but I was there  ) and I've spent a lot of time in the Allegheny mountains (German Mountain mainly), anytime we were around the large boulder formations that had sunlight on them, we went into high alert.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 20, 2013)

I have moved them off of supper club road before......yep,left them alive.


Because they weren't big enough to eat yet

Big one was killed by North Paulding High School last year


----------



## blt152 (Aug 20, 2013)

That wouldn't be the German Hill area above Tionesta would it? I used to hunt out of a camp in Bel Isle Domain in the borough of Starr.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 20, 2013)

Yep - in the 70's and 80's my Dad owned a camp up on top of the mountain, about 1/4 mile from the antenna farm up there.  Highlight of the trip for me was stopping at that country store that had a black bear in an enclosure.  We fished and hunted all over there, Triple-6's (before the tornado tore it up) etc.


----------



## blt152 (Aug 21, 2013)

Small world!! The bears were Rosie and Jigs if I remember right. I did the same, fished Tionesta Creek and hunted all over the national forest up there. My favorite place was the Kelletteville Bar, and not for the booze. Best cheeseburgers and hand cut fries and all their soups were handmade. A good spot to stop after a day in the woods. If you were lucky you might even see the bear that raided their dumpster!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 21, 2013)

Was that the place with the peanuts, sawdust on the floor, and the old sawdust-bowling machine? (it was a long, long time ago.)


----------



## blt152 (Aug 22, 2013)

Don't remember the saw dust or bowling machine but do remember they had a pool table.


----------



## lmsnow1 (Aug 23, 2013)

We saw one about 5 feet long this morning while in Piedmont... he didn't make it.


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 25, 2013)

lmsnow1 said:


> We saw one about 5 feet long this morning while in Piedmont... he didn't make it.


Where bouts on the Piedmont? I always try to turkey hunt there in the Spring. Have to keep my eyes open!


----------

